# Policía (Sinónimos coloquiales)



## belén

El hilo sobre la policía me ha traído a la cabeza abrir este.

¿Qué palabras usáis en vuestros países para designar a la policía de modo coloquial? Yo soy muy mala con esto, pero hago un intento:

De España:

La pasma
Los pitufos
Los azules

De Chile

Los pacos 

¡Gracias!

Belén


----------



## Almoina

En España también se usa la palabra "madero"!


----------



## Jellby

Más de España:

Los polizontes (suena anticuado)
Los maderos (anticuado también, porque ya no van de marrón)

Policía Militar: Los calimeros
Guardia Civil: La benemérita, los picoletos


----------



## Sandra_fr

Se me ocurre otra que se utiliza mucho en España: "los maderos"


----------



## Sandra_fr

Y para la guardia civil: "los guripas"


----------



## Alicia Translator

madero viene del uniforme marrón?? no tenía ni idea!


----------



## heidita

Hace tiempo se decía a los antidisturbios

*los grises*

ya que llavaban uniforme gris.


----------



## Chencho

Pues sí, lo de los "maderos" es una expresión que se popularizó en España a principios de los 80, referida a la Policía Nacional, cuando llevaban el uniforme marrón.

Los de los "picoletos" yo solo lo he oído asociado a la Guardia Civil y la verdad no sé de donde viene la palabra, a no ser por el "tricornio", el tradicional sombrero de tres picos.

Los "pitufos" se dice, o se decía, con sentido despectivo, hacia la policía local (la antigua policía municipal), totalmente vestidos de azul y con pocas competencias respecto a los policías nacionales y la guardia civil.

La "pasma", según tengo entedido yo, se puede aplicar a cualquier policía.


----------



## Chencho

heidita said:
			
		

> Hace tiempo se decía a los antidisturbios
> 
> *los grises*
> 
> ya que llavaban uniforme gris.


 

Más que a los antidisturbios y más que hace tiempo, durante la dictadura, los grises era la policía de Franco, especialmente temida por la población civil, solamente el uniforme gris ya causaba miedo.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia recuerdo:

- Tira (un tira= un policía, la tira = la policía)

- Tombo (un tombo, los tombos)

... estoy segura que hay más...


----------



## Alundra

En plan bastante despectivo también he oído llamar a la Guardia Civil "La Guardia Cerril"  

Alundra...


----------



## belén

¡¡¡Váis a flipar!!!   (yo he flipado)

*picoleto**.*


* 1.* m. jerg._ Esp._ Miembro de la Guardia Civil. _Lo detuvo una pareja de picoletos.

__Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_


----------



## Mei

Hola,

También se les llama "la bofia" pero no sé de dónde viene. Ah y "autoridad competente" esta es la que me hace más gracia porque generalmente se dice de un policia que no parece muy competente... 




			
				belen said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Váis a flipar!!!   (yo he flipado)
> 
> *picoleto**.*
> 
> 
> * 1.* m. jerg._ Esp._ Miembro de la Guardia Civil. _Lo detuvo una pareja de picoletos.
> 
> __Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> 
> _



¡Qué fuerte! Jajajajajaja

Mei


----------



## dassin

Argentina: la cana, la yuta, los tiras. Esta última creo que es vieja.


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Váis a flipar!!!  (yo he flipado)
> 
> *picoleto**.*
> 
> 
> *1.* m. jerg._ Esp._ Miembro de la Guardia Civil. _Lo detuvo una pareja de picoletos._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
¡¡Genial!!

Y mira lo que he encontrado yo:
Guindilla:
*3.* m. despect. coloq. Individuo del cuerpo de Guardia 
*4.* m. despect. coloq. p. us. Agente de policía


No sabía que se les llamara guindillas, me lo acabo de encontrar como sinónimo... ¿Alguien sabe por qué?

Alundra.


----------



## ITA

Bueno acá se los llama:
-vigilantes
-cana
-yuta
-poli
-milico
Y de otras maneras un tanto mas groseras


----------



## xCyruSx

En Chile tenemos nombre hasta para los vehiculos:

Policías: Pacos, Tortugas Ninjas
Detectives: Ratis, Tiras


Retén móvil (los furgones, para llevar gente atras): Las zapatillas
El bus de reos: La micro verde
Carro lanza-agua: El guanaco

Y cana que puso el amigo argentino... es para referirse a la cárcel.

Eso es todo lo que me acuerdo por ahora.


----------



## Juri

Estoy interesado de la "cana" in Argentina.
Cana significa " hat". 
The  old kidding expression  in Trieste "tubo" means "top hat", and is originated by  fact that the policemen, has been the last to dismiss
the "tuba",the top hat in 18th century.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches
Para la policía local:
_monocipales_ por municipales
Hasta otra


----------



## murena

Van algunas de México:

Tira
Mordelón
Judas (para policias judiciales)
Tamarindo
Javier (para la policía en general, aunque no muy usada)
Cuico


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

De México, también se les dice:

la poli
la chota (bastante vulgar)
polizontes
azules (por lo general portaban uniformes azules, ya no)
Tecolotes (_buhos_)(ahora portan uniformes cafés)

A ver si me acuerdo de más o pregunto aquí en la oficina.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## dassin

En la Argentina también se usa "ir en cana" en el sentido de 'ir preso'. Supongo que el apelativo de los canas individuales viene de acá. También "ir en cafúa". These are "lunfardo" expressions, Juri, so there must be an Italian origin behind most of them.


----------



## Chencho

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches
> Para la policía local:
> _monocipales_ por municipales
> Hasta otra


 
De forma más grosera, yo también he oído mucho "municipuercos".


----------



## Makilakixki

Ahi van algunas de mi tierra:

Zipayo (ertzaina, policia autonómico vasco)
Txakurra (es general, pero sobre todo paralos demas cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado)
Mono (policía municipal)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Más de México:
Los polis
los perros (porque muerden, no literal, por la corrupción, a la acción de dar dinero le llamamos "dar una mordida")
La chota
*Tamarindo viene porque visten de color café, el tamarindo es una fruta del mismo color.
No me acuerdo ahora de más nombres


----------



## dassin

Makilakixki said:
			
		

> Txakurra



Que también son "los mejores amigos del hombre"...


----------



## Makilakixki

Muy buena apostilla, Dassin!! Casi me parto de risa, pero seguro que si sabes qué significa 'txakurra' sabrás que dicho de la policía no es precisamente un 'cumplido'. Saludos!


----------



## Catracha

La jura= la policia
Chafarote= un policia o militar
Chafa (corto de chafarote, para los holgazanes)
Oficial


----------



## Just_Wil

En Costa Rica: Tombos o pacos, por que?, ni idea!!


----------



## JAlvaro

En Ecuador se les dice "chapas" o "tombos" jajaja suena gracioso cierto??


----------



## krolaina

Yo siempre he dicho "la pasma". Por cierto, no son policías en toda regla pero sabéis cómo me dijeron que llaman a los controladores de parquímetros? gusanos, porque dan la vuelta a la manzana... me hizo mucha gracia!


----------



## dassin

Caramba, krolaina, siempre creí que en Madrid, a la manzana le decían cuadra. He vivido engañado.


----------



## moira

A los picoletos, también les llamamos los *picos*.
A los "mossos d'esquadra" (policia catalana) hay quien les llama *gossos* (perros).


----------



## SpiceMan

Agrego a los que ya nombraron otros Argentinos (cana, yuta, tira, poli, etc).

También se entiende "pitufo", como en España. Pero no se usa en general. (Un ejemplo de uso es la letra del tema gil de Attaque 77)

Como se usa el vesre, en partícular en la zona metropolitana La Plata - Buenos Aires - Rosario, se escuchan otras cosas como "naca" (cana) y rati (tira).


----------



## DickHavana

Hola:
Me interesa saber cómo se suele denominar a la policía en jerga en Latinoamérica y si son usadas allí las expresiones que aparecen en el título de este hilo. No me interesan 20.000 definiciones, sino las expresiones más usadas en Latinoamérica.

Sé que el hilo en un poco OT, pero lo considero instructivo para cualquiera que esté aprendiendo español. 

Un saludo


----------



## Bocha

En Argentina se dice *la cana.*


----------



## borgonyon

En el NO de México se le llama "la chota" o "los chotas" y "los tamarindos".


----------



## DickHavana

¿Y alguno de estos términos
*Pasma
Madera
Bofia
*es comprendido en general en toda Latinoamérica?


----------



## Bocha

Es la primera vez que los veo mencionados en referencia a la policía


----------



## borgonyon

Nunca los había escuchado antes [Pasma y bofia], y ninguno de ellos aplicados a la policía.


----------



## DickHavana

Intento encontrar algún término afín a toda la lengua hispana, pero veo que va a estar difícil


----------



## Talant

Mei said:


> Ah y "autoridad competente" esta es la que me hace más gracia porque generalmente se dice de un policia que no parece muy competente...



En realidad "autoridad competente" es vocabulario administrativo, y no se refiere a eficacia, sino a responsabilidad. Igualmente no se limita a la policía, pudiendo ser un alcalde, un juez,... Básicamente es "aquel a quién le toca encargarse de esto, que no sé quién es"

Una pregunta.... ¿"madero" sólo se entiende en España?

Un saludo


----------



## zumac

Jellby said:


> Más de España:
> 
> Los polizontes (suena anticuado)
> Los maderos (anticuado también, porque ya no van de marrón)
> 
> Policía Militar: Los calimeros
> Guardia Civil: La benemérita, los picoletos


 
También para Guardia Civil: la pareja (puede ser anticuado)

Saludos.


----------



## shoam

Argentina, otra:

COVANIS


----------



## Janis Joplin

En Juárez los de la Policía Judicial, son conocidos como judiciales pero les dicen perjudiciales o jodiciales (de joder).

La canción de Sabina, Y nos dieron las diez... en adaptación juarense...

*"...protestaba mientras me esposaban los perjudiciales..."*


----------



## dassin

shoam said:


> Argentina, otra:
> 
> COVANIS



En mi vida lo oí...


----------



## Rayines

dassin said:


> En mi vida lo oí...


Interesante....Yo tampoco...Mirá, *aquí* hay una referencia. (Y aparece un montón de veces en el buscador. Habría que ver de dónde viene).


----------



## ampurdan

Me extraña que a estas alturas de hilo todavía nadie haya dicho "bofia", que además, tiene entrada en nuestro diccionario y en el de la RAE.


----------



## Nirshamay

En españa se dice también "guindillas"

Un abrazo
Nir


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> Me extraña que a estas alturas de hilo todavía nadie haya dicho "bofia", .


 
Pero Ampurdán, ¿qué piensas de nosotros?* Bofia* lo dijo Mei en primera página.


----------



## superpolloruso

leyen do esto me acabo de acordar que en ecuador se les llama chapas y a las cosas estas que hay en las carreteras que son como una elevacion y sirven para reducir la velocidad se les llama "chapa acostado" (perdon por la definicion tan larga pero se me ha olvidado la palabra jajaja) A y tambien se dice agua pero solo en casos especificos jajaja


----------



## heidita

superpolloruso said:


> leyen do esto me acabo de acordar que en ecuador se les llama chapas y a las cosas estas que hay en las carreteras que son como una elevacion y sirven para reducir la velocidad se les llama "chapa acostado" (perdon por la definicion tan larga pero se me ha olvidado la palabra jajaja) A y tambien se dice agua pero solo en casos especificos jajaja


 
Es cierto, también tiene que ver con lo de_ policía_, ya que en España los llamamos:

*guardias tumbados*


----------



## superpolloruso

gracias heidita. Es raro pero en todo el tiempo que llevo en España no había oído a nadie utilizar esa palabra (sera que no habrá salido el tema jajaja)


----------



## heidita

superpolloruso said:


> gracias heidita es raro pero en todo el tiempo que llevo en españa no habia oido a nadie utilizar esa palabra (sera que no habra salido el tema jajaja)


 
Lo cierto es que también lo llamamos "chisme" 

(superpollo, ¿no tienes ni tildes ni puntuación?)


----------



## superpolloruso

heidita said:


> Lo cierto es que también lo llamamos "chisme"
> 
> (superpollo, ¿no tienes ni tildes ni puntuación?)


lo siento la prisa...
hey me acabo de acordar, también se llama la benemerita ¿no? (¿se escribe asi?)


----------



## heidita

superpolloruso said:


> Lo siento la prisa...
> Hey me acabo de acordar, también se llama la benemérita ¿no? (¿se escribe asi?)


 
En efecto, la benemérita. Sin embargo no se puede usar para los guardias tumbados.

(Debes tener en cuenta esto, superpollo. En las páginas hay mucha gente aprendiendo español y no es aceptable que no uses ni puntuación, ni tildes, ni mayúsculas.)


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá lo que más se dice es "paco".


----------



## DickHavana

superpolloruso said:


> lo siento la prisa...
> hey me acabo de acordar, también se llama la benemerita ¿no? (¿se escribe asi?)



En realidad, creo que la *Benemérita* es más que un nombre coloquial un término prácticamente oficial.




Makilakixki said:


> Ahi van algunas de mi tierra:
> 
> Zipayo (ertzaina, policia autonómico vasco)
> Txakurra (es general, pero sobre todo paralos demas cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado)
> Mono (policía municipal)



 Recuerdo que a los antidisturbios especiales, los del pañuelo, les llamábamos *beltzas* por el color de sus uniformes y las furgonetas en las que iban.

Aparte, había una denominación muy típica para las furgonetas de la Policía Nacional: *lechoneras*.

Recuerdo que cuando la Policía Nacional cambió de uniforme, se pasó de llamarles *grises* a llamarles *marrones*, pero este último nombre no funcionó apenas.


----------



## Jellby

superpolloruso said:


> lo siento la prisa...
> hey me acabo de acordar, también se llama la benemerita ¿no? (¿se escribe asi?)



La benemérita es sólo la Guardia Civil, que es un cuerpo armado de naturaleza militar, puede decirse que más o menos el equivalente a los carabineros italianos o a los gendarmes franceses. "Benemérito" significa digno de galardón, y el himno de la Guardia Civil dice "benemérito instituto" (no sé si fue antes el huevo o la gallina).


----------



## krolaina

heidita said:


> Es cierto, también tiene que ver con lo de_ policía_, ya que en España los llamamos:
> 
> *guardias tumbados*


 
Amiga gata, ¿guardias tumbados? Madre mía...toda mi vida aquí y no lo había oído...   ¿quiénes son exactamente? Da la sensación que son los que se pasan el día a la bartola... 
Que me lo tenga que explicar una alemana...


----------



## xOoeL

Los "guardias/curas acostados/tumbados" son lo que dijo superpolloruso aquí.


----------



## dassin

Rayines said:


> Interesante....Yo tampoco...Mirá, *aquí* hay una referencia. (Y aparece un montón de veces en el buscador. Habría que ver de dónde viene).



Rayines, por la forma en que está citado en el link que pusiste, parecería ser jerga lumpen juvenil, quizás incluso cuyana (!), de ahí que no la conozcamos. De hecho el redactor se sintió en la obligación de poner el significado entre paréntesis, al igual que en el caso de 'raneado'. Igual, siguiendo el razonamiento, el autor de la crónica no parece tener mucha competencia, porque también puso el significado de 'taquería' entre paréntesis, y todo el mundo sabe lo que es.

Si es como creo, debe tener un uso más o menos restringido (todavía), aunque ya parece estar trascendiendo por los medios. Me acuerdo como si fuera ayer una nota de noticiero de los 60, en la que decían que el mundo del hampa ya no era lo que era ... Por ejemplo, decían, ya no se decía más 'aguantadero', sino 'canuto'. Estas jergas de minorías marginales están constantemente en movimiento, porque apuntan a la no comprensión del que no es del palo.


----------



## ezwriter

Aquí entre los latinos del suroeste de los Estados Unidos (que es gente principalmente de descendencia mexicana), les llamamos "la placa", "la chota" o "la jura". He escuchado "los cuicos" tambien, pero no muy seguido.


----------



## Rayines

dassin said:


> Rayines, por la forma en que está citado en el link que pusiste, parecería ser jerga lumpen juvenil, quizás incluso cuyana (!), de ahí que no la conozcamos.


Gracias dassin por la explicación .


----------



## krolaina

xOoeL said:


> Los "guardias/curas acostados/tumbados" son lo que dijo superpolloruso aquí.


 
Ahhhh... uy no lo ví! Gracias XOoel.


----------



## Ederlezi

Respecto al término "guindilla", quería aclarar que ya no se usa. A pricipios del siglo XX la policía vestía de rojo y es entonces cuando se les llamaba guindillas. Así aparece en Luces de Bohemia de Valle Inclán (1920). Supongo que la RAE deberia matizar esta entrada si pretende que sea útil.

O sea que se han llamado por el color del uniforme según la época, guindillas, grises, maderos...

A la policía nacional también se la llamaba "la plas" (ni idea del motivo),"la bofia", "la madera", "la pasma", "los monos", "la chapa"...

Por cuerpos: "la pringue" (criminal), "la secreta" (la que va depaisano), "estupas" (estupefacientes), "los mecánicos" (antidisturbios), "la motora" (motirizada)...

Y a los municipales: "tablillas" porque debido a sus mermadas competencias no llegaban a "maderos", "pitufos", "munipas"...

A la guardia civil: picos, picoletos (por el sombrero de tres picos o tricornio) lagartos, aceitunos (por ir de verde), "la guripa" (del caló kuripen), "la pestañí" (también caló)... El cuepo se llamaría "la picada". La "benemérita" no sería argot, sino un término elogioso oficial para referirse al cuerpo.

Saludos.


----------



## taina

En dominicana decimos:

_Poli (policía)_
_guachi ( vigilante)_
_Perro (policía) _
_la perrera (la policía) _
_la gorda ( la policía)_

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

murena said:


> Tira
> Mordelón
> Judas (para policias judiciales)
> Tamarindo
> Javier (para la policía en general, aunque no muy usada)
> Cuico


Óraleee! Lo de _cuico_ y lo de _Javier_ lo desconocía. 


Mariaguadalupe said:


> la poli
> la chota (bastante vulgar)
> polizontes
> azules (por lo general portaban uniformes azules, ya no)
> Tecolotes (_búhos_)(ahora portan uniformes cafés)



También acá se les decían _pitufos_ y aunque ya no usan uniforme azul marino (ahora me pregunto cómo se habrían visto si en realidad hubieran usado un uniforme _azul pitufo_ jajajaj), han quedado identificados así.

Lo más común y sin menosprecio, es "poli". _Oiga poli, no me lleve al corralón_.

_Poli_ se le dice a todo el que lleve un uniforme que lo distinga como guardia de seguridad (público o privado). Ahora que si les quieres hacer la barba, trátalos de _jefe / mi jefe_ o más formalmente _oficial_. 


Janis Joplin said:


> En Juárez los de la Policía Judicial, son conocidos como judiciales pero les dicen perjudiciales o jodiciales (de joder).


Sí. _Perjudiciales_ es lo más escuchado por acá.

Hacemos referencia a 'la tira' cuando son dos o más _polis_ los que se aproximan, en patrulla, a pie o como puedan jajaja. _¡Pélense, ahí viene la tira!_

Tenemos _bicicletos_, tenemos _policía montada_...

También hablamos de _la razia_, pero más que a la policía se refiere a los militares. 

Y para cerrar con broche de oro... ¿qué decir de nuestros únicos , inigualables   e incomparables   *afis*? (de la Agencia Federal de Investigación  ). De un tiempo a la fecha se han vuelto más famosos... pero esa es otra historia.


----------



## santi88

en argentina: 

la yuta

la cana(la policia)/un cana(un policia)/ir en cana(ir preso)

la gorra

los azules

los covanis

/*la palabra "tira" para referirse a la policia nunca la escuche :s/*

los gallos/el gallo (xq el simbolo de la policia federal argentina es un gallo)esta no se usa mucho

la federal
----------------------------
el auto de la policia: la lancha


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela se les dicen: *TOMBOS*
Y en estos momentos depende de donde pertenecen, es decir de los municipios, en el caso de Caracas:

Polichacao
Polibaruta
Policaracas


----------



## Catracha

En Honduras dicen.....Ahi viene(n)
La poli
Los chepos
La jura
Los chuchos(otra palabra para perros)
Creo que he oido Los pitufos
El Guachiman = vigilante el Spanglish de "watchman"


----------



## Rayines

> la palabra "tira" para referirse a la policia nunca la escuché


Hola: Bienvenido al foro. Era un personaje típico en las Universidades (te estoy hablando de hace 40 años), una especie de agente encubierto, vestido de civil, generalmente con un diario bajo el brazo, o algo así, para pasar desapercibido, atento a "fichar" los movimientos que pudieran resultar políticamente "sospechosos" para las dictaduras de turno.


----------



## santi88

hola y gracias por la bienvenida 

gracias por la informacion la verdad que no lo sabia, soy muy joven para eso, x suerte 

saludos


----------



## UVA-Q

En México he escuchado que les llaman "chota" y "julia", pero desconozco de dónde viene o por qué les llaman así

Saludos


----------



## ECOMPIANI

En barrios bajos de México...la polecía....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Julia (o jaula) se les llama acá a la camioneta donde lo encierran a uno para llevarlo a la cárcel.

Acá he oído la chota, la ley, los pitufos (si visten de azul), los tamrarindos (si visten de café), los chuchos, los mordelones, la tira, los cuicos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú es tal y como vi en un post de un forero ecuatoriano, *tombo* (la *tombería* si están en grupo). Aunque si le hablas a un policía casi siempre lo tratas de "*jefe*".

Atentamente,


----------



## Catracha

Se me olvido mencionar, dos palabras coloquiales para policia mas usadas en Honduras son:
Chafa(s) 
Chafarote(s)
No se de donde provienen esos apodos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá algo chafa es algo corriente o que no sirve para nada... ¿será acaso ese el origen?


----------



## Sailorsun

pasma es una traducción común española de algún término que se usa en inglés para llamar a la policia coloquialmente. en las pelis lo he oido. 
lo que no sé es como se dice pasma en ingles????


----------



## thevoidkid

Saludos.
En Colombia, utilizamos:

*El policía*
Tombo (no tengo idea del origen)
Bolillo (así se llama el garrote que utilizan, y por extensión el usuario)
Aguacate (Fruta para ensaladas de color verde, igual que el uniforme de la policía)
Chupa (éste es el policía de tránsito)
Iguana (Animal verde, lagarto)
Tira (policía infiltrado en la Universidad Pública, se reconocen al instante, jeje)
Polocho (viene de policía, deformado)
Chúcaro (auxiliar de policía, policía novato, policía de chocolate)
Moto (Policía de tránsito)
Milico (Militar)
PM (policía militar, se hace referencia al OTRO significado de PM)
Plátano (por el uniforme verde, plátano verde)
Sapo (Color verde; sapo también significa entrometido)
Feo (Policía Secreto del F2, un cuerpo de que... NO EXISTE)
Robocops, Tortugasninja, Gaseros (Policía antidisturbios, ESMAD)
Pinta (proviene de traje)
Motoneto, Bicicleto (Policía móvil)

*Como institución, aparte del plurar de los anteriores.*
La Cuchilla
La Tomba
La Ley
La Plaga

*Los vehículos
*La Nevera (Patrulla tipo Van)
La Bola, El Furgón (camioneta grande y redonda)
La Parca (camioneta de policía)
La Suzuki (moto de persecución, también usada por asesinos a sueldo)
La Lechera (Tanque antidisturbios)

* El equipamiento*
Bolillo: Garrote, Bastón de mando
Papa, Piña: Granada
 Lata: Granada de gas
 Fierro, Tote: Arma de Fuego
 Filyac: Chaleco antibalas (viene de Field Jacket o Flak Jacket)
Plana: Sable sin filo (oficialmente) para dar nalgadas
Manguera: Cañón de agua a presión que llevan los antidisturbios.

Por ahora no recuerdo ninguno más.


----------



## bb008

En el caso de Venezuela para el vehículo decimos "La Jaula" y para el arma "El Hierro".

Y existen otras palabras pero en estos momentos no las recuerdo.

Saludos.-


----------



## Malala

Juri said:


> Estoy interesado de la "cana" in Argentina.
> Cana significa " hat".
> The old kidding expression in Trieste "tubo" means "top hat", and is originated by fact that the policemen, has been the last to dismiss
> the "tuba",the top hat in 18th century.


 La primera acepción de "cana" no es "hat", sino "grey or white hair". e ignoro por qué motivo se llama así a la policía en varios países


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Malala cana es irse a la carcel no los policias.
Me fui en Cana
Cayo en cana
Etc.
belén dijo en el primer post los pacos que es el q mas se ocupa, pero aquí tambien estan los ratis o tiras que es la policia civil y depende del vehiculo de carabineros como se les llame.
La zapatilla por ejemplo es una camioneta con calabozo.
El carnicero es un camión con colabozo.


----------



## Malala

Depende dónde, Cabeza Tuna. En el Uruguay tiene varios usos. Se dice tanto "cayó en cana" o "se lo llevaron a la cana" (fue preso), como la versión colectiva "cayó la cana" (llegó la policía) o "se lo llevó la cana" (se lo llevó la policía). También designa a un policía solo "el cana me dijo que..." 
¿De dónde vendrá?


----------



## Jmangeo

Juri said:


> Estoy interesado de la "cana" in Argentina.
> Cana significa " hat".
> The  old kidding expression  in Trieste "tubo" means "top hat", and is originated by  fact that the policemen, has been the last to dismiss
> the "tuba",the top hat in 18th century.



En este sub-foro está prohibido hablar en otra lengua que no sea el español . Por otro lado, acá en Perú, a los policias se les llama *"Tombos"*. Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

En Chile se les dice pacos , pero es porque antes de que se unieran bajo el nombre de carabineros había muchas agencias policiales, una de ellas eran los "Pacos de Santiago".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Bofia, pañí, pasma, maderos (antes grises), estupa (la de estupefacientes).


----------



## totor

Haciendo un relevamiento general, y en vista de que necesito un sinónimo de uso suficientemente extendido para que pueda ser comprendido en el universo hispanoparlante, y haciendo a un lado (por ese motivo) términos demasiado regionales, me pregunto si la palabra "*poli*" es precisamente uno de esos sinónimos.


----------



## germanbz

respecto a la policía local también he escuchado de vez en cuando:
"los municipotes".
Y mucho más a menudo "*la local*", en el caso de la policía nacional se abrevia a menudo también como "*la naciona*l".


----------



## juandelsur

Hola: Para aclarar el origen de _cobani.  _Viene de abanico al revés, _coabani_.  En el lenguaje reo es común la inversión de sílabas en las palabras. Ya se habló de esto en otro hilo.
Lo de abanico es por el movimiento que hacían los policías en su ronda con su macana en forma de _t, _haciendo recordar el movimiento de un abanico. Lo de _poli_ no es usual en Argentina, pero se entendería sin problemas.
Saludos


----------



## totor

juandelsur said:


> Lo de _poli_ no es usual en Argentina, pero se entendería sin problemas.


Al margen de que cuando yo era chico llamar a la policía "poli" era muy usual, Juan  , precisamente lo que estoy buscando es una palabra que se entienda sin problemas.


----------



## Martoo

Los azules también se entiende y los clásicos como la yuta, los ratis y la cana que nunca faltan (?).
También escuché para los de infantería cabeza de tortuga, por el casco que usan.

Para las fuerzas armadas, los milicos.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Martoo said:


> la yuta, los ratis y la cana


Estos son lunfardo puro rioplatense, Martoo, así que (en mi caso) están descartados.


----------



## Martoo

totor said:


> Estos son lunfardo puro rioplatense, Martoo, así que (en mi caso) están descartados.



Si claro pero pensándolo bien la verdad no creo que haya un término que se aplique a todos los hispanohablantes. Le pongo una ficha a _poli _nomás para no descartarlo.


----------



## Calambur

Tal vez alguna de éstas: agente (_o_ agente del orden), gendarme, guardia, vigilante, detective, ¿uniformado?


----------



## Vampiro

Cabeza tuna said:


> En Chile se les dice pacos , pero es porque antes de que se unieran bajo el nombre de carabineros había muchas agencias policiales, una de ellas eran los "Pacos de Santiago".


Me gustaría saber de dónde sacó Cabeza tuna esa versión, pero hace ya tiempo que desapareció del foro.
Jamás la había escuchado y jamás he escuchado mencionar a “Los Pacos de Santiago” 
He acá la versiones más conocidas (la “4” es la que me suena más creíble)

_1) Algunos historiadores señalan que el origen viene de 1730-1750, cuando construido el puente de Cal y Canto, se contrataron a guardias que impidieran "los salteadores y malvivientes"; destacándose entre los dos guardias de nombre Francisco, ambos celosos en extremo de su debe y quienes eran frecuentemente mencionados como "los pacos" quedando así en la mente popular desde entonces.__

2) Otros dicen que viene de la época de la masiva emigración a las ciudades y al auge de la minería del siglo 19. El término "paco", vendría entonces, de una deformación de la palabra quechua "p\'aku" que hace referencia al color verde de los uniformes. __
Quienes en el norte se dedicaban a las actividades "poco santas" avisaban de la presencia de la policía diciendo "los verdes" en quechua..o sea "los pakus".__

3) En ese sentido, el diccionario de Chilenismos de Zorobabel Rodríguez, publicado en 1875, tiene como término PACOS, Policía en Chile; que viene del quechua p\'aku que significaría rubio. Los antiguos policías de Santiago (en esos entonces llamados "serenos") se abrigaban con ponchos castaños, de ahí la relación con ese color.__

4) Consultados algunos policías de las primeras generaciones de Carabineros, respondieron que viene de la sigla "Personal A Contrata de Orden y Seguridad" o sea PACOS; que eran el "perraje" que se asimilaba a Carabineros por la fusión de las distintas policías que habían, los oficiales en cambio debían ser nombrados por el presidente por decreto... en la jerga interna se era "Oficial de los Carabineros" o se era, simplemente un "PACO". __

5) Otra versión dice que en Italia la policía se llama Carabinieri y también les dicen allá "pacos"; entonces cuando los inmigrantes dueños de tiendas, abarrotes y otras eran asaltados o tenían problemas con clientes rudos para pagar amenazaban en mezcla de italiano y español con llamar a los PACOS. __
Apoya esta versión el hecho que el apelativo sea de origen urbano más que campesino y su uso en las ciudades principales. 

_Fuente 

En cuanto a la consulta, creo que nada más entendible que “poli”
“Gendarme”, ya se dijo alguna vez no significa lo mismo en todos los países, “rati” tampoco (en Chile es la Policía de Investigaciones, los detectives, institución diferente a la uniformada)
“Cana”, se ha extendido por el Cono Sur, pero si nos vamos unos kilómetros más al norte empieza a perder sentido.
“Polizonte” es más despectivo que coloquial y muy de traducción mexicana.
“Uniformado” es de lenguaje periodístico.
Y mejor me pongo a trabajar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Gallium

Después de 5 hojas leyendo nombres tan variopiontos sólo puedo aportar dos, ambos de clara influencia anglosajona:

*Sheriff*. Por ejemplo, si estás haciendo botellón y te viene un policía, alguien puede decir: "_cuidado, que viene el sheriff_" (risitas de fondo). Por la chulería y los aires que se dan cuando andan uniformados.

*A.C.A.B.* Acrónimo de _All Cops Are Bastards_. Especialmente referida a los antidisturbios. Curiosamente es un concepto que algunos de ellos llegan a usar de un modo corriente, con el comprensible cabreo de los compañeros que conocen su significado.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

En vista que la consulta inicial que motivó la apertura de este hilo gira alrededor de una solicitud de un listado de palabras, algo que contraviene la regla #2:


> No solicite listas de palabras o ejemplos.


esta discusión queda cerrada.

Gracias a todos por su comprensión,

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

